# best way to study for civil service test?



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I will be taking the test in April and I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for studying. I have already downloaded the exam prep from the website but didn't know if there were any other avenues I should be looking at. Thanks in advance.

-Rob


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The Pat Rogers course is informative. Not the hard as nails, tactical trainer Pat Rogers, the .........standby........Pat Rogers.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

LawMan3 said:


> Strongly agree or strongly disagree is all you need to know. You literally can't study for this test.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ Exactly this. Common sense is the key. Know which informatin is useless when you answer the scenario based questions, and then strongly agree or strongly disagree on the lifestyle questions.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> The Pat Rogers course is informative. Not the hard as nails, tactical trainer Pat Rogers, the .........standby........Pat Rogers.


5 large!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

he was chaaged with miiirduh!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Kenny said:


> ^ Exactly this. Common sense is the key. Know which informatin is useless when you answer the scenario based questions, and then strongly agree or strongly disagree on the lifestyle questions.


I agree with most of your statement, aside of the "common sense" advice.

The works styles and life experience section is not common sense. At all.

How many times have you called in sick to work, though you weren't actually sick? There's no common sense answer to that. Zero? They could peg you as a liar, because everyone bangs in on occasion. Once? Twice? What's acceptable in a calendar year? Does mental health count?

Too many variables to consider.

Lawman said it best. Either strongly agree, or strongly disagree. There are NO other options. Forget you see agree, or disagree, or neutral. You might as well put a strip of paper over bubbles b, c, and d.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

For sure, when it comes to the work styles and life experiences sections those questions aren't common sense. Like you said your answers will either be A or E. In regards to common sense I was referring to the first part of the test when they give you scenarios you might find yourself in as a LEO, and how best to handle them.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother (Aug 1, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend being honest on that either. That test isn't like the psych test, it won't register whether or not you are truthful. So oversell yourself as much as possible.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

Pat Rogers course tips shaved minutes off of my overall test completion time which allowed for the more important time of reviewing / going back to flagged questions. I'm confident, this course assisted me with receiving a best all time score. Worth the investment if your actually serious about furthering a career in MA. policing.


----------

